# Heresy-Online Awards - June 09



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

*Awards - 2nd June 09* ​ 







This is May 2009's award round-up, it allows us to recognise some of the outstanding members we have, both by awarding medals and by giving you all a glimpse of why they are appreciated. If you are given an award you will receive a PM notification. Awards will appear in your viewable Membership Profile and under your Avatar. For more details on the Heresy Onlines Awards system check the Heresy Online's Official Award Medals thread.

The member nominations thread has proven to be a good addition to the process, so we will be running it again. The staff team considered every nomination on its own merits; we have tried to be as fair as possible whilst maintaining the high standard of the awards and the relative rarity. Feel free to renominate those that were not awarded this time if you want to, particularly if the person has made extra progress with whatever area the nomination is in. The staff team do not plan to discuss why nominations were discounted, there are various reasons though every single nomination was treated equally. Suffice to say those that followed the nomination guidelines and were for outstanding reasons had the best chance.


We would also like to introduce a new award, the _Order of the Codicier_, awarded for sharing tactical victories and defeats in battle reports.

_*Order of the Codicier*_

Awarded for sharing tactical victories and defeats in battle reports.










_Win or lose, quality and entertaining Battle Reports posted for any games on the forums will recieve the Order of the Codicier_.


Please bear in mind not all awards will necessarily be awarded each month, some like the competitions awards for example will only be given out in the announcement following the competition.
















*Harlequin's Kiss:*
_Humour on the boards.

_LordWaffles









*Wreath of Champions: *
_Member of the Month Award winners._

TheKingElessar - May 2009









*Fulgrim's Favour:*
_Artwork of renown._

Stugmeister









*Order of the Artificer:*
_Modelling/Converting._

Brother Argos
dirty-dog-









*Crest of the Terraformer:*
_Scenery.

_alien









*Guilliman's Seal:*
_Tactics._

Concrete Hero









*Mark of the Hydra:*
_Rumours.

_radical_psyker









*Seal of the Librarian:*
_Fluff posts.

_Waltzmelancholy_07
dark angel









*Insignia of the Artisan:*
_For top notch painting._

Graf Spee
Dagmire









*Cr**est of the Wise:*
_Consistent quality of posting._

the cabbage









*Order of the Codicier:*
 _Awarded for sharing tactical victories and defeats in battle reports__._

Akaiyou
Vaul


----------



## jackd334 (May 25, 2009)

How often are medals awarded? Sorry that i ask alot of questions, i only started on friday  I hoping to be recognised on here my my sculpting, and terrain. Im not much of a gamer, but I aim to get onto it once I find some fantasy players in my area,
Jack


----------



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

At the moment they are awarded monthly. Nominations are made by members in this thread and of course staff can also nominate if they choose to.


----------



## Concrete Hero (Jun 9, 2008)

Congratulations to everybody who received an award, awesome stuff people.

And thank you for my own :grin: nice to know somebody cares *tears of joy*


----------



## Shogun_Nate (Aug 2, 2008)

Congratulations all around! They are most likely well deserved! :laugh: I kid, I kid! 

Good luck and good gaming,

Nate


----------



## jackd334 (May 25, 2009)

Ok, thankyou  Im gunna try realy hard to get one for my sculpting, and terrain, and for being generally helpfull around the site. Congratulations to all who recieved an award


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

*UPDATE*

We recently had a generous donation from a new subscriber. 








*Tithe of the Faithful*
_Awarded for generous donations to Heresy Online
Large donations, Competition Sponsorship and large scale programming projects.
Azwraith_

Congrats to Azwraith


----------



## Azwraith (Apr 23, 2009)

thank you thank you but it wasnt that large.. ill donate some more (maybe 1/2 of what i did that time) next month when i get paid


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

It seems self serving to say it, but well done to everyone who won an award (Only alternative was to type all your names...yeah, right! ) although Concrete Hero, the cabbage, and LordWaffles are the ones I interact with most often - and I nominated LW for his...so, really, I'm congratulating myself again, for my judgement...

Anyway, seriously, well done everyone but me - from what I've seen, you all deserve it fully! (Have you _seen _Dagmire's objective markers?!?) Keep up the good work!


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

Yes, congrats in particular to radical_psyker who is a real help for me in News and Rumours.


----------



## Svartmetall (Jun 16, 2008)

Grats to everyone who walked off with a gong this time


----------



## Blue Liger (Apr 25, 2008)

Yes they have a cool award for battle reports, I was unsure of whether or not it would happen, I'm glad to see Ak got one he does some amazingly detailed reports all the time in bulk


----------



## unxpekted22 (Apr 7, 2009)

alright lord waffles! someone i voted for, nice.

congrats to everyone else as well!


----------

